# Norco Ryde 2011 Gut für Anfänger



## Chuljo (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo leute,

Ich habe mal eine frage also 

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Dirt/Street Bike zulegen und dass Norco Ryde 2011 gefällt mir sehr gut meine frage ist 1. Ist dass bike gut geeignet für Anfanger ? 2. Ist es auch zum Street fahren geeignet 3. Wass ist besser für mich geeignet größe S oder L bin 14 und 1,75 groß 4. Dass Oberrohr geht ja vom Vorbau bis zum Hinterrad und ist dass bei S und M Gerade oder nur bei einem von den beiden größen  ? (Also ohne Knick wie bei normalen MTB's)


Würde mich über Antworten Freuen


PS Sorry wenn die frage hier nicht hin gehört bin neu hier


----------



## Indian Summer (27. Januar 2011)

Hey Chuljo

Klar gehört diese Frage hierhin, Du bist genau richtig aufgehoben!

Finden wir cool, dass Du das Norco Ryde in Deine engere Wahl miteinbeziehst.
Wie Du sicher weisst, gibt es Norco schon seit 1964, eine kanadische Firma mit einer
langen Tradition also. 

Wir besuchen die Kanadier in der Nähe von Vancouver jedes Jahr im Juli und verbringen
einige Tage dort. Praktisch alle Angestellten sind angefressene Biker und verbringen ihre
Freizeit auf ihren Dirts, Freeridern oder sonstigen Zweirädern. Ist ja auch kein Wunder,
wenn man so nahe bei Whistler lebt. Beim gemeinsamen Barbecue im Inter River Skills 
Park in North Van (der übrigens von Jay Hoots geshapt wurde) überraschen sie 
uns immer wieder mit ihren Skills. Davon profitieren natürlich auch 
die Bikes. In der neusten Ausgabe des englischen Dirt-Magazins findest Du übrigens
einen Artikel über Norco, der sehr schön auch auf die Geschichte eingeht.

Das Norco Ryde ist ein perfektes Dirtbike, da es dank dem tiefen Oberrohr und den
kurzen Kettenstreben sehr wendig ist und sich auch Manuals und Spin Tricks gut erlernen lassen.
Des weiteren findest Du auf dem Ryde alle Features, die heute zu einem guten Dirt-/Streebike gehören: 
Mid Size Tretlager, Campy-style Steuerrohr, kleine Kettenblätter, einen stabilen und trotzdem nicht allzu schweren
CroMoly-Rahmen sowie Scheibenbremsen. Und das zu einem fairen Preis und einem guten Gesamtgewicht.

Dank der Geometrie ist das Ryde auch bestens fürs Streeten geeignet. Von Auge kannst
Du die beiden Grössen praktisch nicht unterscheiden, das Sattelrohr variert nur um 5mm und
das Oberrohr der grösseren Variante ist 12mm länger. Wir würden Dir zum S/M, dem kleineren
Rahmen also, raten. Wir fahren die kleinere Version hier bis ca. 185cm Körpergrösse, Du kannst also
noch einiges wachsen...

Also, falls Du noch was wissen musst, Du weisst jetzt ja wo fragen ;-)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuljo (27. Januar 2011)

Ok vielen dank Dann muss ich nur noch hoffen dass es nicht gleich in größe S ausverkauft ist 

Ps Cooler Service


----------



## Chuljo (27. Januar 2011)

Doch eine frage habe ich noch 

Bei ziemlich allen Onlineshops wo ich nach dem norco ryde 2011 geguckt habe Steht immer Genaue Lieferzeit erfragen oder Nicht vorrätig    woran liegt dass ? Habe sie dass Bike noch nicht oder ist es Etwa schon Ausverkauft ?


----------



## Indian Summer (27. Januar 2011)

Keine Angst. In der Schweiz werden wir die Ryde's erst in ca. 3 bis 5 Wochen erhalten, in 
Deutschland wird die Lieferung wohl in einem ähnlichen Zeitrahmen erwartet.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Chuljo (27. Januar 2011)

Ok danke 

Dauert eh noch ein wenig muss noch konfirmation abwarten :/


----------



## Indian Summer (28. Januar 2011)

Na dann gut konfirmier ;-)


----------



## Chuljo (28. Januar 2011)

xD


----------



## Chuljo (28. Januar 2011)

Eine frage noch

War dass 2010ner moddel des rydes schnell ausverkauft ???


----------



## Indian Summer (31. Januar 2011)

Bei uns in der Schweiz ja. Kann Dir leider keine Infos für Deutschland geben.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Chuljo (4. Februar 2011)

Kannste vieleicht hier schreiben wenn die modelle da sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuljo (5. Februar 2011)

ach ja noch ne frage auf den bildern vom ryde ist immer 1 bremse is dass so ? oder kommt dass bike mit vorder und hinter bremse ?


----------



## Indian Summer (7. Februar 2011)

Da bei uns 2 Bremsen vorgeschrieben sind, sind auch beide drauf.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Chuljo (7. Februar 2011)

ok thx


----------

